# how to remove closet sliding doors



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Most likely there's dirt in the tracks. Did you try vacuuming them out?
The Phillips head screws need to be backed out to remover the whole door. Back them out and just lift up on the door.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's a Stanly, I'll bet---Just lift it up to remove it---the top screws are the hangers--tighten the screws lifts the unit to clear the track if it is rubbing on the floor plate.


----------



## young707 (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes, I check and clean the bottom track. Its seems OK. Cannot lift it.

What do you mean backed out Philips head screws. Do you mean upper of lower screw heads? I tried both clockwise & counter-clockwise, it just keep turning.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Ub the second picture I see a grey plastic clip---does that lift up? Could that be the bottom track guide?


----------



## young707 (Jul 31, 2012)

yes, that metal (not plastic) clip is something from the bottom of the panel (same with upper panel). But I cannot move it or push it or do any thing with it.

Thanks for your advices.


----------



## young707 (Jul 31, 2012)

since I am unable to remove the closet sliding door, I assume I have to unscrew the tracks (upper & lower) to remove the doors, correct?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

young707 said:


> What do you mean backed out Philips head screws. Do you mean upper of lower screw heads? I tried both clockwise & counter-clockwise, it just keep turning.






young707 said:


> since I am unable to remove the closet sliding door, I assume I have to unscrew the tracks (upper & lower) to remove the doors, correct?


The upper screw head adjusts the height of the door. There should be one one each side of the door. They will keep turning until the door bottom hits the bottom track or the top of the door hits the top track. 

As you look at the screw, turn it counterclockwise a bunch of times. Watch the top edge of the door as you do it. You should see it move down. Once you have lowered it, try pulling up on the door to get it out of the track. The door will likely be heavy.

You should not have to unscrew the track to get the door out.


----------



## young707 (Jul 31, 2012)

ok, finally,
found I had to remove the bottom track first, lift the doors and slide the track side way.
then, unhooked the top wheels from upper track to remove the doors.


----------

